
Widespread tissue hypoxia dysregulates cell and metabolic pathways in SMA - JPLeRouzic
https://padiracinnovation.org/News/2020/08/widespread-tissue-hypoxia-dysregulates-cell-and-metabolic-pathways
======
JPLeRouzic
Neurodegenerative diseases are often also vascular diseases. This has long
been observe in Alzheimer, but it is also true for amyotrophic lateral
sclerosis or multiple sclerosis. The purpose of this study was to determine
the extent and role of systemic hypoxia in the pathogenesis of spinal muscular
atrophy (SMA). SMA is a disease that strikes infants.

